# Folding@home benchmark



## audiotranceable (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a review & I want to add folding at home. I need a benchmark program that benchmarks the card


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 2, 2009)

matthewbroad said:


> I have a review & I want to add folding at home. I need a benchmark program that benchmarks the card



What card is it? F@H work units vary and PPD production would vary also. Not a very good choice for a benchmark, but an excellent choice for slaughtering disease.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What card is it? F@H work units vary and PPD production would vary also. Not a very good choice for a benchmark, but an excellent choice for slaughtering disease.



its a 9600GSO with 96sp. I want to do a benchmark and add it to my review

http://matthewbroad.000page.com/


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

If you cancel your work units (delete the work folder) until you get a specific Work Unit, say perhaps one worth 472 points, and compared that across the board, then you'd be good. Folding @ Home benchmarking is done the same way as contributing, which means you'll need to install the console client. Instructions for installing this client can be found in a sticky at the top of this subforum.


----------



## hat (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah... F@H isn't a good benchmark.


----------



## goldfries (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah, there's so many different projects assigned. if only you could decide which project to run. 

for example, my 9600GT LPLP got 3315.13 PPD for Project 5768 but only 1988.76 PPD for Project 5749.  

furthermore, ATI cards doesn't come close to nVidia cards for folding purpose.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I think the best way would be to start the client, let it download a work unit, then stop it right away.

Then save the work directory.  Then you can re-run the exact same work unit, just make sure to set the computer clock to the time when the work unit was expired.  Then let it run, and see how long it takes to finish.


----------

